# Not going into ReGen and paying $320 to fix even though in warranty



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Go to a different dealer ASAP and contact GM about what your dealer is telling you.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Normally you never see a message about Regen, I assure you it must have done passive Regen to get to 10 k miles. What it sounds like is you got caught in the pre-regen glitch. It has been noted on this forum that if the pre-regen is interrupted you get the full DPF and reduced power at next start up, as you describe. This requires a dealer initiated manual regeneration, but should absolutely be covered under warranty. Some have installed a device called Scan Gauge 2 that has been set up for the Diesel Cruze and it will warn of when the car is approaching Regen or when it's in progress, no installed gauge by GM clearly indicates this, but a drop in MPG is an indicator, also, if you have the engine cooling fan on when you shut off the car, chances are you were in Regen when the car was shut off. Apparently GM and other OEMs think owners are not interested or too incompetent to handle information on Regen, in other markets there is a dash warning light to indicate when it's doing a regen. 
I use Ultragage, but it doesn't directly monitor regen, but manifold pressure and exhaust gas temperature gives it away so I can know from that. 

Agree with the previous post, get to a different dealer and tell GM customer assistance about your situation. That dealer seems to be setting you up for a rip off.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

One other thing, other than Scan Gauge or another monitor, a brief cool down idle before you shut off the car may also prevent re occurrence, I have my wife doing this for her car, she is not interested in monitoring temperatures and pressures, since I do, I've found a 30 to 45 second idle greatly lowers exhaust temp and I think it prevents the pre-regen interruption glitch, though it has not yet happened to me.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

This is what happened to your car.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html

Since you are under B2B - this is most definitely a warranty item. You can call GM and open a case. Your car has a check engine light on and the dealer needs to fix it. If they don't it's breach of warranty.


----------



## maypearl (Oct 4, 2016)

*Cruze Diesel problems*

My 14 Cruze Diesel is in the shop right now. The 'reduced engine power" warning came on. The dealer is telling me the diesel particulate filter is clogged and I have to pay $320 for them to do a manual regen to clean it even though the car is supposed to do it on it's own. I'm still under warranty and have to pay $320 to fix the car????? I called customer service and without even talking to the dealership they were already getting me ready to hear no. They said they will have the dealership call me back. Who approved warranty claims? GM, not the dealer. Now the finger pointing is going to start.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Did the dealer say WHY they are expecting you to pay for a manual regen? I don't think you should have to find another dealer to honor warranty service. That's letting them off the hook.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Send a PM to GM customer care here on this forum. They are wonderful to work with and should help straighten your issue out.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

This dealer shouldn't be in business if they are not going to honor a warranty claim without a gun to their head, I would complain and request another dealer and have a positive experience, I would also go out to social media and leaves some unpleasant reviews of your experience, this is utter non sense, you didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## maypearl (Oct 4, 2016)

I called GM customer service and she was already getting me ready to hear a no. "If the dealer is telling you it's not a warranty item then, we may not be able to help you". Last I checked, the dealership isn't the final word on warranty coverage. Waiting on a response back. I had dropped the car off at a car wash, and the error came on when I started it. It may have started a regen while it was being driven through the wash and was shut off in the middle.

The dealer has me by the balls because I had to authorize the regen so they could diag it. They said it would be covered I they found a problem. No authorization=no diag


----------



## King Zippy (Nov 23, 2014)

The reason you are likely being charged is that they feel it's your fault it's plugged. Owning a diesel is a good thing, but like any newer car there are little issue's that follow. In order for the emissions devices to work correctly on a modern diesel the exhaust gas temp has to be high enough. I see a lot of people on here who post with almost the thought they their car is special and has a calibration where only there car does this. The regen on your car runs by itself on a program without a light coming on the dash. You'll know because your fuel mileage will drop on the highway for a bit or in the city because the fan will be running on kill when you wouldn't normally expect it to. If you don't drive enough to let the car go through it's regen as it's factory set up to be it will plug the DPF. That isn't GM's fault. This same problem for example has been a problem for the Dodge 3.0L V6 diesel. This is one of the reasons modern diesels can be a problem even for the big boy diesels that are used for daily driving and not working hard. If you want to stick with the wonderful diesel in your Cruze you need to work with it which means to at least once a month take it for an extended drive and in fact ring it out a couple times if possible. Running it hard create's more particles, but the heat build up will help it burn off much quicker. Low EGT's also are a killer for the O2 sensor's. My wife's car is often used for short trips around town and I make sure at a minimum it makes it up to proper temp before I kill it as well as let it idle for a minute or so extra if I've ran it hard. Because short trips aren't uncommon for it I take it out at least once a month for a 20 minute or longer drive with a few full boost runs and have never had one O2 sensor code and never one single issue with the DPF. In the future electric DPF's will fix this issue with burn off times of a few minutes. Until then we have to deal with what is there. Removing the DPF btw isn't the solution either. No need to make for a dirty diesel when it's not needed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If all else fails, put it on a credit card and then immediately challenge the charge as a warranty repair that should have been charged to GM, not you. The bumper to bumper warranty covers ALL items and normal operations except wear items. Regens are part of the normal operations of the car and they are out of the control of the owner.

Also, the call center for GM customer service sucks. Our Chevy Customer Care reps here seem to be much better at getting dealerships to own up to their obligations.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

King Zippy said:


> The reason you are likely being charged is that they feel it's your fault it's plugged. Owning a diesel is a good thing, but like any newer car there are little issue's that follow. In order for the emissions devices to work correctly on a modern diesel the exhaust gas temp has to be high enough. I see a lot of people on here who post with almost the thought they their car is special and has a calibration where only there car does this. The regen on your car runs by itself on a program without a light coming on the dash. You'll know because your fuel mileage will drop on the highway for a bit or in the city because the fan will be running on kill when you wouldn't normally expect it to. If you don't drive enough to let the car go through it's regen as it's factory set up to be it will plug the DPF. That isn't GM's fault. This same problem for example has been a problem for the Dodge 3.0L V6 diesel. This is one of the reasons modern diesels can be a problem even for the big boy diesels that are used for daily driving and not working hard. If you want to stick with the wonderful diesel in your Cruze you need to work with it which means to at least once a month take it for an extended drive and in fact ring it out a couple times if possible. Running it hard create's more particles, but the heat build up will help it burn off much quicker. Low EGT's also are a killer for the O2 sensor's. My wife's car is often used for short trips around town and I make sure at a minimum it makes it up to proper temp before I kill it as well as let it idle for a minute or so extra if I've ran it hard. Because short trips aren't uncommon for it I take it out at least once a month for a 20 minute or longer drive with a few full boost runs and have never had one O2 sensor code and never one single issue with the DPF. In the future electric DPF's will fix this issue with burn off times of a few minutes. Until then we have to deal with what is there. Removing the DPF btw isn't the solution either. No need to make for a dirty diesel when it's not needed.


This won't fly in a court. The car is sold to consumers and there is nothing in the owners manual about not doing a lot of short stop & go driving where the engine and exhaust systems don't reach operating temperatures will cause problems. This issue actually needs to be reported to both the EPA and NHTSA as a failure of the emissions system.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

King Zippy said:


> If you don't drive enough to let the car go through it's regen as it's factory set up to be it will plug the DPF. That isn't GM's fault.


crazy talk, they built the car....theres no raisin to not inform the driver that more driving is needed to complete the burn....thats why that msg is programmed...many have said they got no such msg, or got the msg and seconds later limp mode.

thats entirely gms fault.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

maypearl said:


> My 14 Cruze Diesel is in the shop right now. The 'reduced engine power" warning came on. The dealer is telling me the diesel particulate filter is clogged and I have to pay $320 for them to do a manual regen to clean it even though the car is supposed to do it on it's own. I'm still under warranty and have to pay $320 to fix the car????? I called customer service and without even talking to the dealership they were already getting me ready to hear no. They said they will have the dealership call me back. Who approved warranty claims? GM, not the dealer. Now the finger pointing is going to start.


Hello maypearl,

We're sorry to hear you're having such a tough time with your Cruze. We would be happy to touch base with the involved dealership for clarification and review your situation in greater depth. We're available via private message and would need your VIN, mileage, contact information, and preferred dealer to get started.

Thank you,

Jasmine 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## King Zippy (Nov 23, 2014)

You both bring up the key point. Manufactures are going to have to start training customers how these work and how they are going to need to be cared for. GM, Ford, and Dodge are all running into this and VW didn't simply because well... Even on the 2500 and 3500 series trucks the DPF is a big problem if you buy it because you simply wanted the big truck and don't work it enough to burn off the DPF and keep it clean. In court it would fall on the manufacture if a customer wanted to take it that far. The question would come down to if it is the manufacture's job to teach you this or your responsibility to learn it on your own. It should be explained with a paper signed off after the training. Diesels are great for their mileage, but need the equipment to make them run clean enough to make it worth it. Even the EU is learning this and slowly working toward matching our emissions standards. This same problem happened with the hybrid's. They do not get great mileage unless you drive them a specific way. Instead of training they put gauges in them to let you know when you're not doing it right. If they did that with these cars every odd customer would be in there talking about their DPF percentage and burn based on knowledge they've learned online by asking those who also don't actually know but are more than willing to spill on.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

There is a video on youtube of a Colorado diesel owner complaining that his truck went into limp mode* after he ignored all the warnings for days about needing a regen. * He calls the truck a lemon, reality is this is exactly how modern diesel work and dealerships and salesman really need to make sure people are not driving tons of short trips and understand how the emissions systems work before they sell one.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> there is a video on youtube of a colorado diesel owner complaining that his truck went into limp mode* after he ignored all the warnings for days about needing a regen. * he calls the truck a lemon, reality is this is exactly how modern diesel work and dealerships and salesman really need to make sure people are not driving tons of short trips and understand how the emissions systems work before they sell one.


while a good idea go figure work was 10miles from me and i did that for a full year and not one emissions issue .but yes not as simple as gassers fill and drive forget about it.


----------



## maypearl (Oct 4, 2016)

In my case, I have a 50 mile one way commute to work. Plenty of time for a regen. I've never seen a message about a regen.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

maypearl said:


> In my case, I have a 50 mile one way commute to work. Plenty of time for a regen. I've never seen a message about a regen.


the car doesnt know how long youre gonna drive it.

the regen couldve been needed at the 48 mile mark of your drive....2 miles isnt enough time.

but thats not that point.

you werent warned that you needed to keep driving as explained in the owners manual.

youre allowed to drive this car in the city, itll just regen more....sposed to be engineered to deal with that.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

King Zippy said:


> The reason you are likely being charged is that they feel it's your fault it's plugged. Owning a diesel is a good thing, but like any newer car there are little issue's that follow. In order for the emissions devices to work correctly on a modern diesel the exhaust gas temp has to be high enough. I see a lot of people on here who post with almost the thought they their car is special and has a calibration where only there car does this. The regen on your car runs by itself on a program without a light coming on the dash. You'll know because your fuel mileage will drop on the highway for a bit or in the city because the fan will be running on kill when you wouldn't normally expect it to. If you don't drive enough to let the car go through it's regen as it's factory set up to be it will plug the DPF. That isn't GM's fault. This same problem for example has been a problem for the Dodge 3.0L V6 diesel. This is one of the reasons modern diesels can be a problem even for the big boy diesels that are used for daily driving and not working hard. If you want to stick with the wonderful diesel in your Cruze you need to work with it which means to at least once a month take it for an extended drive and in fact ring it out a couple times if possible. Running it hard create's more particles, but the heat build up will help it burn off much quicker. Low EGT's also are a killer for the O2 sensor's. My wife's car is often used for short trips around town and I make sure at a minimum it makes it up to proper temp before I kill it as well as let it idle for a minute or so extra if I've ran it hard. Because short trips aren't uncommon for it I take it out at least once a month for a 20 minute or longer drive with a few full boost runs and have never had one O2 sensor code and never one single issue with the DPF. In the future electric DPF's will fix this issue with burn off times of a few minutes. Until then we have to deal with what is there. Removing the DPF btw isn't the solution either. No need to make for a dirty diesel when it's not needed.


Just for the record, this case is really simple, the car is under bumper to bumper warranty, what the @uck are you blabbing about? If the dpf is plugged in three years or 36k miles it sure as heck isn't the consumers fault. I would sue gm and the dealer and take them to the mat if that happens to me, I am under full warranty just like the op, if gm isn't going to honor warranties I will buy something else. Period. Why buy a new car from a manufacturer if they don't honor warranty?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

King Zippy said:


> The reason you are likely being charged is that they feel it's your fault it's plugged. Owning a diesel is a good thing, but like any newer car there are little issue's that follow. In order for the emissions devices to work correctly on a modern diesel the exhaust gas temp has to be high enough. I see a lot of people on here who post with almost the thought they their car is special and has a calibration where only there car does this. The regen on your car runs by itself on a program without a light coming on the dash. You'll know because your fuel mileage will drop on the highway for a bit or in the city because the fan will be running on kill when you wouldn't normally expect it to. If you don't drive enough to let the car go through it's regen as it's factory set up to be it will plug the DPF. That isn't GM's fault. This same problem for example has been a problem for the Dodge 3.0L V6 diesel. This is one of the reasons modern diesels can be a problem even for the big boy diesels that are used for daily driving and not working hard. If you want to stick with the wonderful diesel in your Cruze you need to work with it which means to at least once a month take it for an extended drive and in fact ring it out a couple times if possible. Running it hard create's more particles, but the heat build up will help it burn off much quicker. Low EGT's also are a killer for the O2 sensor's. My wife's car is often used for short trips around town and I make sure at a minimum it makes it up to proper temp before I kill it as well as let it idle for a minute or so extra if I've ran it hard. Because short trips aren't uncommon for it I take it out at least once a month for a 20 minute or longer drive with a few full boost runs and have never had one O2 sensor code and never one single issue with the DPF. In the future electric DPF's will fix this issue with burn off times of a few minutes. Until then we have to deal with what is there. Removing the DPF btw isn't the solution either. No need to make for a dirty diesel when it's not needed.


Since the CTD doesn't tell you it needs a regen or that it's currently doing a regen (instant MPG isn't sufficient for this) GM has a real issue. Dealerships as a result must honor the B2B warranty when regens aren't occurring - the car never notified the owner it needed one. This is why the OLM was developed - car manufacturers started losing court cases because the cars didn't alert owners that an oil change was needed.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

King Zippy said:


> You both bring up the key point. Manufactures are going to have to start training customers how these work and how they are going to need to be cared for. GM, Ford, and Dodge are all running into this and VW didn't simply because well... Even on the 2500 and 3500 series trucks the DPF is a big problem if you buy it because you simply wanted the big truck and don't work it enough to burn off the DPF and keep it clean. In court it would fall on the manufacture if a customer wanted to take it that far. The question would come down to if it is the manufacture's job to teach you this or your responsibility to learn it on your own. It should be explained with a paper signed off after the training. Diesels are great for their mileage, but need the equipment to make them run clean enough to make it worth it. Even the EU is learning this and slowly working toward matching our emissions standards. This same problem happened with the hybrid's. They do not get great mileage unless you drive them a specific way. Instead of training they put gauges in them to let you know when you're not doing it right. If they did that with these cars every odd customer would be in there talking about their DPF percentage and burn based on knowledge they've learned online by asking those who also don't actually know but are more than willing to spill on.


I agree they need to educate the consumer better and the dealers and sales people first, however, they need to develop the system on the computer to make it idiot proof, give us a light or a message that you need to keep driving, this is a flaw if the manufacturer not the consumer.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

maypearl said:


> I called GM customer service and she was already getting me ready to hear a no. "If the dealer is telling you it's not a warranty item then, we may not be able to help you". Last I checked, the dealership isn't the final word on warranty coverage?


Yea you're correct. I had a dealer fix my transmission at 110,000 miles with no warranty because I complained to GM about how many **** times I've had to take it in for service... 
Guess who got a new transmission?

You need to call GM and make them notate that this dealer isn't honoring your B2B warranty. No its or buts it's a B2B warranty.


----------



## maypearl (Oct 4, 2016)

Just talked to the service manager and he told me to sit and spin. Maintenance item, so pay up sucka. Haven't heard from Chevrolet yet.


----------



## maypearl (Oct 4, 2016)

Arrrgh


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

What was the actual reason the service manager told you to "sit and spin"?
Is the car under B2B or not? Something isn't adding up.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

maypearl said:


> Just talked to the service manager and he told me to sit and spin. Maintenance item, so pay up sucka. Haven't heard from Chevrolet yet.


i would contact an attorney if you do not get a favorable response from Chevrolet assistance. This is absurd.:banghead:


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi there I had the exact same thing happen to me 2 months ago and posted in here as well. At least you got GM to respond to you. I had this happen to me twice both times while under warranty the first time at 28k Klm the second time not even a year later and at around 38k Klm. The dealer wanted me to pay $400 to do a manual regen stating it's my fault cause I did not continue to drive the vehicle when it told me to continue driving? Like yourself on both times that this happened I was never told to continue driving as all I did was start the car and the car chime went off telling me DPF is full followed by engine power reduced. I argued with the dealer but they kept telling me that the system will tell me to continue driving prior to this code coming on so I must have caused it. I lost my **** in there service department and eventually got it covered under warranty but this is an issue that GM has to address.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

At the very least they should allow people to put the vehicle into manual regen themselves and allow access to that software through scan tools. You can't create something that needs as what they (GM) is caling a "regular maintenance" fix and be the only person able to perform it? That kinda gives you an unfair monopoly


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I hope the op can get this resolved without any expense, it is the right thing for gm to do. I would also hope they have addressed this DESIGN FLAW on the gen 2 ctd Cruze. How can you get folks to embrace a diesel and then ask them to pay for a manufacture problem. The correct response by the dealer and GM should be we are sorry that happened and we will fix it under b2b warranty. It's not just the potential cost but loosing time and confidence in your car, this issue should never occur.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

When we had our DPF fill up and Limp mode it was a few secs between the keep driving and Limp mode. I didnt shut the car off at all.
I felt a shudder (the car literately shook) when the keep driving message came up, hit a red light a few secs later and full Limp was on. It was all at extremely slow speeds which surprised me, 35 kmph.
How is this our fault? Should I have run the red light? Officer its a GM come on we have to run red lights to keep the regen going Officer!!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cursed said:


> At the very least they should allow people to put the vehicle into manual regen themselves and allow access to that software through scan tools. You can't create something that needs as what they (GM) is caling a "regular maintenance" fix and be the only person able to perform it? That kinda gives you an unfair monopoly


Ford offers this as an option - the ability to perform a manual regen. I would happily pay $250 for this option on my next diesel.


----------



## maypearl (Oct 4, 2016)

beaurrr said:


> What was the actual reason the service manager told you to "sit and spin"?
> Is the car under B2B or not? Something isn't adding up.


The Service manager simply told me it's a maintenance item and not covered. It's under the full 3/36. It doesn't add up. That's why I posted it here. Not worth the expense and hassle to get an attorney over, but enough to not by a GM product for the foreseeable future. Definitely selling the car.


----------



## maypearl (Oct 4, 2016)

King Zippy said:


> The reason you are likely being charged is that they feel it's your fault it's plugged. Owning a diesel is a good thing, but like any newer car there are little issue's that follow. In order for the emissions devices to work correctly on a modern diesel the exhaust gas temp has to be high enough. I see a lot of people on here who post with almost the thought they their car is special and has a calibration where only there car does this. The regen on your car runs by itself on a program without a light coming on the dash. You'll know because your fuel mileage will drop on the highway for a bit or in the city because the fan will be running on kill when you wouldn't normally expect it to. If you don't drive enough to let the car go through it's regen as it's factory set up to be it will plug the DPF. That isn't GM's fault. This same problem for example has been a problem for the Dodge 3.0L V6 diesel. This is one of the reasons modern diesels can be a problem even for the big boy diesels that are used for daily driving and not working hard. If you want to stick with the wonderful diesel in your Cruze you need to work with it which means to at least once a month take it for an extended drive and in fact ring it out a couple times if possible. Running it hard create's more particles, but the heat build up will help it burn off much quicker. Low EGT's also are a killer for the O2 sensor's. My wife's car is often used for short trips around town and I make sure at a minimum it makes it up to proper temp before I kill it as well as let it idle for a minute or so extra if I've ran it hard. Because short trips aren't uncommon for it I take it out at least once a month for a 20 minute or longer drive with a few full boost runs and have never had one O2 sensor code and never one single issue with the DPF. In the future electric DPF's will fix this issue with burn off times of a few minutes. Until then we have to deal with what is there. Removing the DPF btw isn't the solution either. No need to make for a dirty diesel when it's not needed.


I get what you are saying. In m case I have a 50 mile each way commute. If that's not long enough, it's a horrible design


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

maypearl said:


> The Service manager simply told me it's a maintenance item and not covered. It's under the full 3/36. It doesn't add up. That's why I posted it here. Not worth the expense and hassle to get an attorney over, but enough to not by a GM product for the foreseeable future.


atta gurl, thatll get some attn



maypearl said:


> Definitely selling the car.


 ill give ya $7500


----------



## maypearl (Oct 4, 2016)

Yea, I'll pass on the $7500 offer. Trade in value is $13K. The good news is, I work for a large auto leasing outfit, and bought the car right. Should be able to sell it myself. Oil has spiked from $30 a barrel to $50 over the last month or so because OPEC finally got together and reduced output. This car will only go up in demand. People are dog piling VW right now, but I've had 2 diesel Jetta's and never had an issue with either.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

maypearl said:


> Yea, I'll pass on the $7500 offer. Trade in value is $13K. The good news is, I work for a large auto leasing outfit, and bought the car right. Should be able to sell it myself. Oil has spiked from $30 a barrel to $50 over the last month or so because OPEC finally got together and reduced output. This car will only go up in demand. People are dog piling VW right now, but I've had 2 diesel Jetta's and never had an issue with either.


And depending on the emissions requirements of the model year for those two Jettas you may have been driving a car that was in violation of the Clean Air Act as implemented by the EPA. The reason VW didn't have these types of issues is because they simply didn't comply with emissions standards.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

maypearl said:


> Yea, I'll pass on the $7500 offer. Trade in value is $13K. The good news is, I work for a large auto leasing outfit, and bought the car right. Should be able to sell it myself. Oil has spiked from $30 a barrel to $50 over the last month or so because OPEC finally got together and reduced output. This car will only go up in demand. People are dog piling VW right now, but I've had 2 diesel Jetta's and never had an issue with either.


Did you hear anything for Chevrolet Assitance in reference to your issue? I might consider asking the Service Manager to reconsider and that you are giving consideration to posting less than favorable reviews online about GM and their dealership, you would prefer not to do that but feel so far they have left you little choice and other consumers in your area need to be informed. Also, what town and dealership are you referring to, lets call them out here.


----------



## maypearl (Oct 4, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Did you hear anything for Chevrolet Assitance in reference to your issue? I might consider asking the Service Manager to reconsider and that you are giving consideration to posting less than favorable reviews online about GM and their dealership, you would prefer not to do that but feel so far they have left you little choice and other consumers in your area need to be informed. Also, what town and dealership are you referring to, lets call them out here.


GM assistance is supposed to respond today. The dealership is Vandergriff in Arlington, TX. They are a corporate store and are terrible, but are the closest dealer, and the only one that didn't have at least a week backlog. The car was not drivable. As far as posting a review, I want to see what GM says first.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

maypearl said:


> GM assistance is supposed to respond today. The dealership is Vandergriff in Arlington, TX. They are a corporate store and are terrible, but are the closest dealer, and the only one that didn't have at least a week backlog. The car was not drivable. As far as posting a review, I want to see what GM says first.


For sure give Chevrolet assistance an opportunity to resolve first.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

You would think that GM would do everything possible to rectify this issue or not hassle people while under waranty about doing a manual regen. With VW buying back 600000 vehicles in North America and no plans in the immediate future of bringing out another diesel GM has an amazing opurtunity to gain all those customers. Why would you want all the bad reviews about GM's diesel cars and the DPF system especially when your launching another diesel model in 2017? Again if it's something that they are claiming as a maintenance item they can not hold the only tool that is capable of doing it? That's like haveing a change your oil indicator light with no ability to turn it off unless you paid the dealer to do it? My understanding that this similar type of issue was dealt with in court with aftermarket parts vs OEM I believe the ruling was unless the manufacturer is providing the part free of charge you are allowed to use aftermarket parts without fear of voiding your waranty. I feel this is similar as there is no way for anyone to do a manual regen except for the manufacturer with no other options the service should be performed free of charge for ever or until they release a way for it to be done by either purchasing a tool or releasing that ability so that a generic scan tool can access it. Just my opinion.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Honestly this dealer needs to be put out of business. You need to do everything in your power to get reimbursed for this crap their pulling for not honoring a Bumper to bumper Warranty! When they sell that car it doesn't matter what happens in that 36 months wether a rod goes through the block, or your **** engine falls out, they need to honor the warranty point blank.


----------



## King Zippy (Nov 23, 2014)

Unlike popular belief there I have plenty of knowledge and experience in this. I spent 11 years at a Chevrolet dealer with this kind of thing being a big part of my job for a few years specifically. Any major complaints and I was the one who met between the customer and the GM rep who would come in to decide if they had something coming outside of the norm. I also still have enough dealings with friends who are still doing this daily. A full DPF as a result of not treating the car properly is looked at the same as saying you can't use your new laptop because it's full of spyware or virus's. The part hasn't failed and that's why the 3/36 doesn't cover it. If he gets the customer care line to listen to him I expect they will pay him back if he sticks to the point that he wasn't trained in how to keep it from happening. Just like trying to get a computer warrantied because you can't use the hard drive. The hard drive hasn't failed and here the DPF hasn't failed. Does it suck for this guy, yes. I'm not here to be a dick, I'm pointing out what is the reason here for the failure and the reason for the dealer charging. I always read how GM needs to fix this or they will lose a lot of customers. Google that and you will find miles of it for every single company for many, many years in a row and yet they all still sell billions per quarter. I may sound harsh, but that's not what I'm after. Knowing the system on both sides will get an explanation on why a dealer does something and a way to handle it if you want them to side with you.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Unlike popular belief there I have plenty of knowledge and experience in this. I spent 11 years at a Chevrolet dealer with this kind of thing being a big part of my job for a few years specifically. Any major complaints and I was the one who met between the customer and the GM rep who would come in to decide if they had something coming outside of the norm. I also still have enough dealings with friends who are still doing this daily. A full DPF as a result of not treating the car properly is looked at the same as saying you can't use your new laptop because it's full of spyware or virus's. The part hasn't failed and that's why the 3/36 doesn't cover it. If he gets the customer care line to listen to him I expect they will pay him back if he sticks to the point that he wasn't trained in how to keep it from happening. Just like trying to get a computer warrantied because you can't use the hard drive. The hard drive hasn't failed and here the DPF hasn't failed. Does it suck for this guy, yes. I'm not here to be a dick, I'm pointing out what is the reason here for the failure and the reason for the dealer charging. I always read how GM needs to fix this or they will lose a lot of customers. Google that and you will find miles of it for every single company for many, many years in a row and yet they all still sell billions per quarter. I may sound harsh, but that's not what I'm after. Knowing the system on both sides will get an explanation on why a dealer does something and a way to handle it if you want them to side with you.


im sorry this is where your wrong. the consumer does not HAVE to drive it in a special way for it to work. in Europe it says keep driving so if a consumer ignored it then gm has a case due to negligence but in the usa they choose to remove the message and not make the consumer worry about it. the engineers are suppose to make the car ruin at all times properly as long as maintenance is performed. had the consumer put in non dexos 2 or equivalent oil or way overfilled sure there is a case but this is a dealership blocking it., plain and simple 

the consumer is not to be held liable for engineering flaw, the spyware is a horrible example because the consumer did not cause the issue... the "computer" got the "spyware" becuase the factory spyware did not do its job even tho the consumer stayed in safe sites and listened to the spyware during warnings.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

King Zippy said:


> Unlike popular belief there I have plenty of knowledge and experience in this. I spent 11 years at a Chevrolet dealer with this kind of thing being a big part of my job for a few years specifically. Any major complaints and I was the one who met between the customer and the GM rep who would come in to decide if they had something coming outside of the norm. I also still have enough dealings with friends who are still doing this daily. A full DPF as a result of not treating the car properly is looked at the same as saying you can't use your new laptop because it's full of spyware or virus's. The part hasn't failed and that's why the 3/36 doesn't cover it. If he gets the customer care line to listen to him I expect they will pay him back if he sticks to the point that he wasn't trained in how to keep it from happening. Just like trying to get a computer warrantied because you can't use the hard drive. The hard drive hasn't failed and here the DPF hasn't failed. Does it suck for this guy, yes. I'm not here to be a dick, I'm pointing out what is the reason here for the failure and the reason for the dealer charging. I always read how GM needs to fix this or they will lose a lot of customers. Google that and you will find miles of it for every single company for many, many years in a row and yet they all still sell billions per quarter. I may sound harsh, but that's not what I'm after. Knowing the system on both sides will get an explanation on why a dealer does something and a way to handle it if you want them to side with you.


I would argue that while the actual part hasn't failed, the function it performs _has _failed. And in these case, it has failed under what the driver would consider normal operating conditions, especially since the driver has no awareness of the state of the DPF. Moreover, such a failure renders the car inoperable and requires costly dealer intervention.

I have to wonder how wise it is to risk really pissing off their customers who took a chance buying their diesel? This is one of those times that a little goodwill on GM's part will go a long, long way in making diesel buyers NOT feel like they got totally screwed by GM.


----------



## maypearl (Oct 4, 2016)

King Zippy said:


> Unlike popular belief there I have plenty of knowledge and experience in this. I spent 11 years at a Chevrolet dealer with this kind of thing being a big part of my job for a few years specifically. Any major complaints and I was the one who met between the customer and the GM rep who would come in to decide if they had something coming outside of the norm. I also still have enough dealings with friends who are still doing this daily. A full DPF as a result of not treating the car properly is looked at the same as saying you can't use your new laptop because it's full of spyware or virus's. The part hasn't failed and that's why the 3/36 doesn't cover it. If he gets the customer care line to listen to him I expect they will pay him back if he sticks to the point that he wasn't trained in how to keep it from happening. Just like trying to get a computer warrantied because you can't use the hard drive. The hard drive hasn't failed and here the DPF hasn't failed. Does it suck for this guy, yes. I'm not here to be a dick, I'm pointing out what is the reason here for the failure and the reason for the dealer charging. I always read how GM needs to fix this or they will lose a lot of customers. Google that and you will find miles of it for every single company for many, many years in a row and yet they all still sell billions per quarter. I may sound harsh, but that's not what I'm after. Knowing the system on both sides will get an explanation on why a dealer does something and a way to handle it if you want them to side with you.


I didn't mistreat the car or ignore any messages. No messages ever came on at all. I get it, if I had ignored messages and now it had to go into manual regen. That would be my fault. Not the case here.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

King Zippy said:


> Unlike popular belief there I have plenty of knowledge and experience in this. I spent 11 years at a Chevrolet dealer with this kind of thing being a big part of my job for a few years specifically. Any major complaints and I was the one who met between the customer and the GM rep who would come in to decide if they had something coming outside of the norm. I also still have enough dealings with friends who are still doing this daily. A full DPF as a result of not treating the car properly is looked at the same as saying you can't use your new laptop because it's full of spyware or virus's. The part hasn't failed and that's why the 3/36 doesn't cover it. If he gets the customer care line to listen to him I expect they will pay him back if he sticks to the point that he wasn't trained in how to keep it from happening. Just like trying to get a computer warrantied because you can't use the hard drive. The hard drive hasn't failed and here the DPF hasn't failed. Does it suck for this guy, yes. I'm not here to be a dick, I'm pointing out what is the reason here for the failure and the reason for the dealer charging. I always read how GM needs to fix this or they will lose a lot of customers. Google that and you will find miles of it for every single company for many, many years in a row and yet they all still sell billions per quarter. I may sound harsh, but that's not what I'm after. Knowing the system on both sides will get an explanation on why a dealer does something and a way to handle it if you want them to side with you.


OMG, when I read this BS you are spewing out I want to reach threw the screen and choke you. You are being a dick and if this is GM position is to have a design flaw and then blame the consumer and bend them over I will buy something else. You may be in the GM position but that doesn't make it right, the consumer didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Some issues in life are not about $$$ in my view if GM doesn't cover this issue under warranty when it is a design flaw, they need taken to court and this issue needs brought to the public attention in a big way, not covering this and saying the owner did something wrong is BS I don't roll over. Once they get taken behind the wood shed they won't pull this nonsense again. This guy drives 50 miles each way to work, how is that doing anything wrong? Honestly, it wouldn't matter if he drove 50 feet to work, no one said to me I had to treat the car are certain way to honor the warranty other than put diesel in it and have it serviced properly.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

This is 100% GM's problem I don't think I have met one person who was told anything about this regen mode and even if they were there is no way to know it's doing it as there's nothing to tell you that it is!!!! And watching your instant fuel economy is not the way to know it should either come on the info screen or by way of a dash light. I have had this happen twice to me and both times were right at start up. At no time did the vehicle tell me to continue driving all it did was tell me DPF was full then engine power decreased. I had the same thing some idiot at the dealer telling me I was supposed to keep driving the car???? When was I supposed to do that? The previous day before I parked it??? I would have if it told me to but that's not the case. GM IF YOU ARE LISTENING FIX THE PROBLEM.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OP, please open a case with the NHTSA. Since the US Cruze Diesel doesn't alert the driver that a DPF regen needs to be performed and that you need to keep driving this is a design or software flaw in the car. This needs to be elevated and GM needs to own up to and fix this issue. If you can figure out how to do so, also alert the EPA to this situation.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

All that needs to be added to the car is a park regen. That should be a standard switch, been on semis for years


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gator said:


> All that needs to be added to the car is a park regen. That should be a standard switch, been on semis for years


I wonder if this could be an automated system that would run even after the engine is turned off? The 1.4T does a cool down after the engine is turned off.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

As someone who has needed 2 manual regens, i can safely say it is not user error. As I posted in my "pre-regen" thread, there is nothing that the user is doing wrong here. The car does NOT alert you to keep driving. It just BOOM goes into reduced power mode. My grams of soot went from 22 to 35 IMMEDIATELY because I shut the car off when it didn't want to be shut off, but it did NOT warn me. This is not a user problem. This is a design flaw.


----------



## maypearl (Oct 4, 2016)

So my issue finally was resolved. GM Assistance was worthless. She told me she can't help. She isn't a technical person, and has to go by what the dealer is saying. The dealer is telling her either I ignored a message or it's my driving habits. The Service Manager told her he would reduce the charge to $200. I found the Service Director's email, and explained my case again and threatened the nuclear option if I have to pay. I will find every review website known to man, and let people know what it's like to own a GM diesel, and have it in his shop. Service writer called me this morning to let me know they will cover the regen, if I promise no negative reviews. It's insane I had to go to these lengths. No more GM diesels for me. I lease cars to individuals at a leasing company, and I will definitely relay my story to any clients looking to lease a GM diesel in the future, and definitely won't buy anymore cars from that dealer group. Going to replace the Cruze with a Toyota gas burner.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> So my issue finally was resolved. GM Assistance was worthless. She told me she can't help. She isn't a technical person, and has to go by what the dealer is saying. The dealer is telling her either I ignored a message or it's my driving habits. The Service Manager told her he would reduce the charge to $200. I found the Service Director's email, and explained my case again and threatened the nuclear option if I have to pay. I will find every review website known to man, and let people know what it's like to own a GM diesel, and have it in his shop. Service writer called me this morning to let me know they will cover the regen, if I promise no negative reviews. It's insane I had to go to these lengths. No more GM diesels for me. I lease cars to individuals at a leasing company, and I will definitely relay my story to any clients looking to lease a GM diesel in the future, and definitely won't buy anymore cars from that dealer group. Going to replace the Cruze with a Toyota gas burner.


you can do what you want i dont care either way... your blaming a dealer issue on gm. Why dont you listen and go to another dealer!!! its such an easy service and warranty at a good dealer


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> I wonder if this could be an automated system that would run even after the engine is turned off? The 1.4T does a cool down after the engine is turned off.


in big trucks, you start the parked regen either with the dash switch, or with the laptop

it does its thing, afterwards goes into low idle, you gotta shut it off

dunno why it cant be programmed to shut itself off aside from the whole key in the ignition thing....

same would apply to the car, i presume


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> you can do what you want i dont care either way... your blaming a dealer issue on gm. Why dont you listen and go to another dealer!!! its such an easy service and warranty at a good dealer


shouldnt be on the customer to jump thru hoops.

dealer for sure earned its negative review.

gm had an opportunity to make this right and didnt, so i can agree with their fault in this


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Boraz, I to drive semis and we both know how simple the park regen is. Gm is ripping the consumer off by hooking a laptop in the parking lot and running the car at a high idle then clearing a code


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Like diesel said I too fell the victim of having to do to manual regen at no fault of my own. I hate this problem but I do enjoy driving the car. I'm not sure how much can be done here it's up to GM to fix the problem or not charge ppl to perform a regen. The next step from is owners is t email customer support requesting they correct this problem or perhaps a class action law suit? I'm tired of the dealer saying it's something that we have done and printing off Tsb's telling us that we were to continue driving the vehicle and didn't even though it never tells us to. I'm not sure but it almost seems like they are using there European engineers to determine this but that those engineers weren't advised that they removed the light in the North American model. So frustrating.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> shouldnt be on the customer to jump thru hoops.
> 
> dealer for sure earned its negative review.
> 
> gm had an opportunity to make this right and didnt, so i can agree with their fault in this


i get that its not customers fault the issue happened but what i do take issue is giving business to a known crook dealership... if you know they suck why go back to them? yes GM should do more agreed, id like a 100k emissions warranty


----------



## maypearl (Oct 4, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> you can do what you want i dont care either way... your blaming a dealer issue on gm. Why dont you listen and go to another dealer!!! its such an easy service and warranty at a good dealer


I had to authorize the regen before they would diagnose it to see why it didn't go into regen in the first place. I never would have thought they would charge me for it. Once the regen was done, what good would it to take to another dealer genius? It was already done. You think another dealer is going to refund a repair done at another dealer? It was the nearest dealer to me. Should I have driven it 30 miles with the check eng light on and turbo inop? You probably get upset when your football team doesn't call the touchdown play every play.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

maypearl said:


> So my issue finally was resolved. GM Assistance was worthless. She told me she can't help. She isn't a technical person, and has to go by what the dealer is saying. The dealer is telling her either I ignored a message or it's my driving habits. The Service Manager told her he would reduce the charge to $200. I found the Service Director's email, and explained my case again and threatened the nuclear option if I have to pay. I will find every review website known to man, and let people know what it's like to own a GM diesel, and have it in his shop. Service writer called me this morning to let me know they will cover the regen, if I promise no negative reviews. It's insane I had to go to these lengths. No more GM diesels for me. I lease cars to individuals at a leasing company, and I will definitely relay my story to any clients looking to lease a GM diesel in the future, and definitely won't buy anymore cars from that dealer group. Going to replace the Cruze with a Toyota gas burner.


I've had similar problems with GM, Chrysler, and VW. It's a big organization problem at some level, but your experience is the servicing dealer, they are the root of your problem. As evidence I cite the outcome. They did not want GM corporate to come back to them for your negative reviews. It's not completely broken. My issues with a prior vehicle ended in GM buying that vehicle back, it was a lemon. While the hassle only resolved with my retaining a lawyer, in the end GM did the right thing. Back in 1998 Chrysler was far worse and I did not have time to get a lawyer with my deployment schedule. More recently the VW cheat.. but it was more than emissions, they have a very bad high pressure fuel pump that is prone to sudden failure and it costs over $5000 to recover from that failure, just to save $600 per car. GM went with a solid reliable and expensive pump with the Diesel Cruze. I've had people experience issues with Toyota, basically any OEM can have bad dealership service departments. It happens. Only exception I ever knew was Saturn.. still have my 20 yr old Saturn. Warranty work was never a hassle with them.. but they are no more sadly. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I had to authorize the regen before they would diagnose it to see why it didn't go into regen in the first place. I never would have thought they would charge me for it. Once the regen was done, what good would it to take to another dealer genius? It was already done. You think another dealer is going to refund a repair done at another dealer? It was the nearest dealer to me. Should I have driven it 30 miles with the check eng light on and turbo inop? You probably get upset when your football team doesn't call the touchdown play every play.


1. please check your tone, you asked for help so keep the smart ass responses to yourself. This is warranty i work at a dealer i have many times GM call me and ask to set up a apt for a customer that another dealer did not get it done correctly. if its customer pay its different. your issue should NOT have been customer pay, the dealer Fed the pooch on charging you anything. but heyyy what the heck do i know..... keep going back to a junk dealer for junk work,,, end of the day its your car i dont care either way and i wont offer help to a smart ass that doesnt want help


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> you can do what you want i dont care either way... your blaming a dealer issue on gm. Why dont you listen and go to another dealer!!! its such an easy service and warranty at a good dealer


I realize there is a difference between a dealer and GM, however, the dealer represents the dealer and GM not just one. To the consumer the dealer is an extension of GM and Chevrolet. The OP got it resolved and in my view sure didn't do anything wrong and was more professional and pleasant about it than I might have been, but the negative reviews it is obvious no dealer wants.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> Boraz, I to drive semis and we both know how simple the park regen is. Gm is ripping the consumer off by hooking a laptop in the parking lot and running the car at a high idle then clearing a code


yeah

i cant see their reasoning other than a profit center item.

the park regen wont work if it doesnt need it, so that eliminates customers over using it and causing early failure of the dpf

with the laptop you can force it


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I realize there is a difference between a dealer and GM, however, the dealer represents the dealer and GM not just one. To the consumer the dealer is an extension of GM and Chevrolet. The OP got it resolved and in my view sure didn't do anything wrong and was more professional and pleasant about it than I might have been, but the negative reviews it is obvious no dealer wants.


and i agree and said it publicly that the consumer aka OP is not at fault at all, he should NOT have been charged a diag and or regen. The dealership unfortunately makes or breaks GM to the consumer. The car is still b2b and they have the nerve of pushing blame on the consumer that is not there fault at all. The dealer should suffer by OP not taking the business to them. GM should be better about correcting bad dealers but if you report it and they don't go elsewhere. what i don't respect is a smart ass that doesn't seem to take help well. don't reward bad dealers with business


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the thing thats fishy is

the dealer is gonna cover the cost to avoid a bad review....?

its not the dealers bill to eat, its gm's....have a hard time believing theyll get nothing from gm 

dunno if thats just cuz dealers reputation in general, that i think they are trying to look like the good guy here...if they really are, that sucks, cuz who will believe them?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> the thing thats fishy is
> 
> the dealer is gonna cover the cost to avoid a bad review....?
> 
> ...


not whats a good question


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> and i agree and said it publicly that the consumer aka OP is not at fault at all, he should NOT have been charged a diag and or regen. The dealership unfortunately makes or breaks GM to the consumer. The car is still b2b and they have the nerve of pushing blame on the consumer that is not there fault at all. The dealer should suffer by OP not taking the business to them. GM should be better about correcting bad dealers but if you report it and they don't go elsewhere. what i don't respect is a smart ass that doesn't seem to take help well. don't reward bad dealers with business


I live pretty close to several dealers, I think to the OP point, he went to the closest dealer and then was sort of stuck with this issue so to speak. The negative PR that comes from stupid from a dealer can be not good for them, this one was a no brainer, why treat a customer with such disrespect?


----------



## maypearl (Oct 4, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> 1. please check your tone, you asked for help so keep the smart ass responses to yourself. This is warranty i work at a dealer i have many times GM call me and ask to set up a apt for a customer that another dealer did not get it done correctly. if its customer pay its different. your issue should NOT have been customer pay, the dealer Fed the pooch on charging you anything. but heyyy what the heck do i know..... keep going back to a junk dealer for junk work,,, end of the day its your car i dont care either way and i wont offer help to a smart ass that doesnt want help


You started with the tone and explanation marks. I worked at dealerships in management for 15 years before leaving, so what does that matter? There is no dealership that wants to get involved with a warranty dispute on work already completed, and paid for, at another dealer. I had no choice on who to take it to, because it failed 2 miles from them. I didn't know what was wrong, I thought the turbo died. I did what I was supposed to do. I stopped driving it, and took it to the nearest dealer as to not cause more damage. Never in my wildest dreams would I have thought I would be charged.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> you started with the tone and explanation marks. I worked at dealerships in management for 15 years before leaving, so what does that matter? There is no dealership that wants to get involved with a warranty dispute on work already completed, and paid for, at another dealer. I had no choice on who to take it to, because it failed 2 miles from them. I didn't know what was wrong, i thought the turbo died. I did what i was supposed to do. I stopped driving it, and took it to the nearest dealer as to not cause more damage. Never in my wildest dreams would i have thought i would be charged.


since my first comment i agreed that they should have never charged you !! They screwed you over. Gm allows other dealers to attempt failed warranty repair now to see if its a dealer issue or consumer i get call from them all day. You should have roadside with warranty. When i called for my ctd they wanted to go to victory lane that was 5 miles away. I said absolutely not i want estero bay chevy because i know the horrors at victory lane. It was further but they agreed. Sure dealership may not want to get involved but if gm says do it they do. Either way dealer #2 gets paid so they do it. As ive said earlier i think its worth it for you to not go back to the crook dealership because why reward this bad behavior? Gm should do more and say that the bs dealer is spewing wont fly but again people make up gm and some are better then others


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> i live pretty close to several dealers, i think to the op point, he went to the closest dealer and then was sort of stuck with this issue so to speak. The negative pr that comes from stupid from a dealer can be not good for them, this one was a no brainer, why treat a customer with such disrespect?


absolutely agreed the customer should not be treated like this by any means. I always research the shops that can do my work either be car ,appliance, machine work,gunsmith.. Since first post i said consumer should not be penalized and he in turn from here on out should avoid them like the plague. After a bad experience where they would treat me like this i would never never return to them


----------



## maypearl (Oct 4, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> since my first comment i agreed that they should have never charged you !! They screwed you over. Gm allows other dealers to attempt failed warranty repair now to see if its a dealer issue or consumer i get call from them all day. You should have roadside with warranty. When i called for my ctd they wanted to go to victory lane that was 5 miles away. I said absolutely not i want estero bay chevy because i know the horrors at victory lane. It was further but they agreed. Sure dealership may not want to get involved but if gm says do it they do. Either way dealer #2 gets paid so they do it. As ive said earlier i think its worth it for you to not go back to the crook dealership because why reward this bad behavior? Gm should do more and say that the bs dealer is spewing wont fly but again people make up gm and some are better then others


I didn't go back to them. First time in their shop.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> i didn't go back to them. First time in their shop.


well hopefully after your experience first and last right? These are good cars but the dealership can make our experience great or horrible. I just hate to see rewarding bad service


----------



## maypearl (Oct 4, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> well hopefully after your experience first and last right? These are good cars but the dealership can make our experience great or horrible. I just hate to see rewarding bad service


Agreed. I won't darken their door again. Just thought it was going to be a simple warranty repair. Unfortunately every Chevy dealer near me is a corporate store, and the customer is truly just a number on a spreadsheet. Corporate Ownership and the lack of one price selling is killing customer service.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Agreed. I won't darken their door again. Just thought it was going to be a simple warranty repair. Unfortunately every Chevy dealer near me is a corporate store, and the customer is truly just a number on a spreadsheet. Corporate Ownership and the lack of one price selling is killing customer service.


that's why i like working for my Chevy store. its a independent owner that is here 3 of 7 days of the week. i cant stand corporation run stores that answer to another cooperate. it hurts our relationships as a consumer and puts d a stain on GM


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I strongly recommend that every one who has to pay for a manual regen open an incident with the NHTSA for defective emissions system. This is a defect in the emissions system.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

obermd said:


> I strongly recommend that every one who has to pay for a manual regen open an incident with the NHTSA for defective emissions system. This is a defect in the emissions system.


i have not had this issue, I am not familiar with how to open an incident with NHTSA, please share how to do that to make it easier for all they have had the issue. Thanks


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Go here and you'll see the link for filing a complain.https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/VehicleComplaint/

I'm not one to make frivolous complaints but I do think this is area for improvement for GM. Hosing early adopters of a niche product is bad business.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> i have not had this issue, I am not familiar with how to open an incident with NHTSA, please share how to do that to make it easier for all they have had the issue. Thanks


The NHTSA's web site is Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA). Select Vehicle Owners and report a safety issue. The safety issue is that if the car does this while stopped at a red light you risk being rear ended. You can report non-safety issues here as well.


----------



## maypearl (Oct 4, 2016)

obermd said:


> The NHTSA's web site is Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA). Select Vehicle Owners and report a safety issue. The safety issue is that if the car does this while stopped at a red light you risk being rear ended. You can report non-safety issues here as well.


The problem is if you report the car has a safety issue and you sell it later, you are opening yourself up for a lawsuit if the buyer finds out.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

The dealer shouldn't charge for the regen period. But GM has put out a technical service bulletin about this problem telling the dealer that it is driver error. By GM doing this the dealer is empowered to charge us. GM is at fault as they don't be want to recognize the problem and print BS literature for the dealer advising them that it's not a covered repair. Furthermore I hate it when a GM customer rep comes on this forum acting like they are going to help. The next they feed you a line that they don't know about anything technical? Everything about a car is technical it's as if they come on the forum to make people feel like everything's going to be all right stop writing about your problem please. I worked at a dealer as a mechanic for over 10 years at one of the big 3 and I find it crazy that GM has made a vehicle that can turn on a check engine light reduce your vehicle power that can't be serviced by anyone else except the dealer. How is that even legal????


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

maypearl said:


> The problem is if you report the car has a safety issue and you sell it later, you are opening yourself up for a lawsuit if the buyer finds out.


Only if you don't disclose this. If you trade to a dealership it's up to the dealership to do a VIN check for safety issues and recalls.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cursed said:


> The dealer shouldn't charge for the regen period. But *GM has put out a technical service bulletin about this problem telling the dealer that it is driver error*. By GM doing this the dealer is empowered to charge us. GM is at fault as they don't be want to recognize the problem and print BS literature for the dealer advising them that it's not a covered repair. Furthermore I hate it when a GM customer rep comes on this forum acting like they are going to help. The next they feed you a line that they don't know about anything technical? Everything about a car is technical it's as if they come on the forum to make people feel like everything's going to be all right stop writing about your problem please. I worked at a dealer as a mechanic for over 10 years at one of the big 3 and I find it crazy that GM has made a vehicle that can turn on a check engine light reduce your vehicle power that can't be serviced by anyone else except the dealer. How is that even legal????


This TSB is all the more reason to report to the NHTSA the fact that the CTD isn't alerting owners that a regen is needed and that they need to keep driving.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cursed said:


> The dealer shouldn't charge for the regen period. But GM has put out a technical service bulletin about this problem telling the dealer that it is driver error. By GM doing this the dealer is empowered to charge us. GM is at fault as they don't be want to recognize the problem and print BS literature for the dealer advising them that it's not a covered repair. Furthermore I hate it when a GM customer rep comes on this forum acting like they are going to help. The next they feed you a line that they don't know about anything technical? Everything about a car is technical it's as if they come on the forum to make people feel like everything's going to be all right stop writing about your problem please. I worked at a dealer as a mechanic for over 10 years at one of the big 3 and I find it crazy that GM has made a vehicle that can turn on a check engine light reduce your vehicle power that can't be serviced by anyone else except the dealer. How is that even legal????


internet reps are reading from scripts, they got no experience.

the car goes into limp mode because govt makes them make the car do that.

the car can be serviced by those other than dealer that have the appropriate ($$$$) software.

the car is sposed to give the driver warning, to be able to get somewhere, not just hay surprise limp mode.

there has to be a way that the car records that the appropriate msgs are triggered and shown....cuz it would be real easy for driver just to pretend they didnt see any msg

id want the service dept to show me that before they got a dime from me.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Cursed- can tell us the actual TSB you mention?

Boraz-I disagree that the 'govt makes them do that'. The government didn't just spring the emissions requirement on GM; it's been in the pipeline for years. It was GM that decided to re-attempt the diesel car market. So, how GM meets the emissions regulation that they already knew about is up to GM.

If this issue is as the OP (and others) described, then it appears that the system in question is not operating as expected under rare circumstances. No biggie; it happens all the time. How it is handled is the real question, in my opinion. Seeing that TSB would help us understand that.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aaaaannnd don't forget that in other markets with a diesel Cruze there is a light that comes on to tell the driver that they need to drive it hard to clean the DPF.

It is only after three starts without running hard enough to clean the DPF - i.e. three times that the light stays on after the car has started - that you end up in the "need a manual regeneration" state.

I've had the light come on a few times, mainly when all I've done for a while is the morning school-run with my daughter, then I head for the freeway, or just drive it around the block in second until it clears.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> This TSB is all the more reason to report to the NHTSA the fact that the CTD isn't alerting owners that a regen is needed and that they need to keep driving.


now this would be a amazing step forward. if we as the CTD consumers band together and show examples of the problem and that GM choose to not make the message like other markets we can have something done about it. id be ok with a keep driving or a high idle message.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Look what I just found, GM puts it in the Holden Malibu:




Source:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPVFK9tSlPU


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

yup its commonly known gm programs the message in other markets but not ours... i wish ours would


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

The dealer I was dealing with for my manual regen and how it was my fault had printed it off to show me but out of my anger and frustration I left it on the counter as I stormed out of there. I have some contacts so I will see if I can get someone to print it off for me and get back to you guys hopefully sooner than later. That Holden video is fantastic and explains the importance of knowing how to operate the vehicle during DPF regen when you are actually aware of it happening.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

sparkman said:


> Look what I just found, GM puts it in the Holden Malibu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh, thanks

but the cruze diesel does this.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

grs1961 said:


> Aaaaannnd don't forget that in other markets with a diesel Cruze there is a light that comes on to tell the driver that they need to drive it hard to clean the DPF.
> 
> It is only after three starts without running hard enough to clean the DPF - i.e. three times that the light stays on after the car has started - that you end up in the "need a manual regeneration" state.
> 
> I've had the light come on a few times, mainly when all I've done for a while is the morning school-run with my daughter, then I head for the freeway, or just drive it around the block in second until it clears.


This is why we either need a light or have to have a SCII so that we're aware of he vehicle going into pre-regen and later regen so we can monitor the soot mass. ONCE you get above about 24 STM and STOP driving, you're pretty much toast if you don't get a completed regen before 32-33 STM.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

boraz said:


> uh, thanks
> 
> but the cruze diesel does this.


Mine does not.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Cruz15 said:


> Mine does not.


I take it ONLY the AU/NZ models of the Cruze diesel have the light.................


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> Mine does not.


not in the 2015 owners manual?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

DslGate said:


> I take it ONLY the AU/NZ models of the Cruze diesel have the light.................


correct


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Cruz15 said:


> Mine does not.


Isn't this the real issue? My understanding is that the U.S. Cruze is _supposed _to give the warning. But, in this case, the dealer in question says the car _did give that warning_ and the driver simply ignored the warning, while the drivers in question say the car _didn't_ give the warning.

Somebody's wrong. Either the cars are sometimes _not _giving the warning or the drivers are somehow missing the warning. 

In the absence of absolute proof, I maintain that GM is better off paying the dealer a few bucks to handles this as a warranty issue, considering how rare the occurrence is (from the dealer's perspective). This is niche market, and GM seems serious about trying to break into it. Bad internet juju is not going to help that cause.

EDIT: From my 2014 owner's manual:
_When the engine computer detects that the DPF is nearly full of particulates and that the vehicle is not being operated in a manner that would allow effective automatic DPF cleaning, the Driver Information Center will display the message CLEANING EXHAUST FILTER KEEP DRIVING UNTIL MESSAGE IS CLEARED.

_Unless you drive around looking at the DIC, I could see how that would be easy to miss.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Before my car went into limp mode it displayed keep driving a few secs before I stopped at a red light and then Limp Mode turned on.
That makes zero sense. Before that there was no message at all about anything. That is a Huge fail on GMs part, no message on the DIC ever until secs before the DPF is plugged so a Dealer Regen is needed! Its like GM wants the car to fail and go to the dealer. Why else would it exhibit this behavior?
Any comments?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Diesel Particulate Filter
The engine is equipped with a
Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) that,
by design, will filter or trap
particulates. The DPF is under the
vehicle in the exhaust system.
Depending on a number of factors
monitored by the engine computer,
the DPF will need to be cleaned of
accumulated solids. When a
cleaning is needed, the engine
computer will initiate a cleaning
action by warming the exhaust gas
temperature. This feature has been
designed to operate automatically,
with limited operator involvement or
awareness.

Cleaning the DPF (Exhaust
Filter)
While the DPF cleaning is
automatically controlled by the
engine computer, the vehicle will
need to operate continuously for
approximately 25 minutes and at
speeds greater than 48 km/h
(30 mph) to clean the DPF
effectively.

Special DPF Driver Messages
If the vehicle is used for numerous
short trips or extended slow-speed
operation, the engine computer may
not be able to adequately heat up
the exhaust system to clean the
DPF effectively. The engine
computer has been designed to
continuously monitor the condition
of the DPF. When the engine
computer detects that the DPF is
nearly full of particulates and that
the vehicle is not being operated in
a manner that would allow effective
automatic DPF cleaning, a Driver
Information Center (DIC) message
will display.
If the vehicle continues to be driven
in a manner that prevents effective
DPF cleaning, the DPF will become
plugged with particulates. If this
occurs, the engine computer will
turn on the service engine soon light
in the instrument cluster and a DIC
message will display. See Diesel
Particulate Filter on page 9-26,
Engine Power Messages on
page 5-29, and Diesel Particulate
Filter Messages on page 5-30.

Diesel Particulate Filter
The Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF)
system filters soot particles out of
the exhaust gases. *The system
includes a self-cleaning function that
runs automatically during driving
without any notification.* The filter is
cleaned by periodically burning off
the soot particles at high
temperature. *This process takes
place automatically under set
driving conditions and may take up
to 25 minutes.* Fuel consumption
may be higher during this period.
Under certain driving conditions,
e.g. short distances, the system
cannot clean itself automatically.
*If the cleaning of the filter is required
and if previous driving conditions did
not enable automatic cleaning, a
warning message appears in the
DIC*. See Diesel Particulate Filter
Messages on page 5-30. Start the
cleaning process as soon as
possible.
Cleaning Process
*To activate the cleaning process,
continue driving safely, and keep
vehicle speed above 50 km/h (30
mph) until the warning message in
the DIC goes off.*

*If the vehicle continues to be driven
with the DPF warning message on,
and the exhaust filter is not cleaned
as required, the malfunction
indicator lamp and the ENGINE
POWER IS REDUCED message
will come on and dealer service is
necessary.* See Malfunction
Indicator Lamp on page 5-14 and
Engine Power Messages on
page 5-29


It sounds like there should be numerous messages that would come up before the Limp mode is activated and numerous chances to complete a Regen, in my case the only message that came up was keep driving seconds before Limp mode. The system is not working correctly, its seriously broken.
In my case there were no warnings at all until the DPF was secs before Totally plugging needing a Dealer Regen.
GM Needs to fix it or will have a Class action on their hands and if they want to keep customers at the very least Ensure the DIC messages actually display and function.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

DslGate said:


> I take it ONLY the AU/NZ models of the Cruze diesel have the light.................


Oz, NZ, Europe, Asia, Africa, the diesels have this light. Or had it, I haven't checked recent models.

I wonder about South America, did a diesel Cruze make it there?


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok here's an easy way to solve this. Please only owners of Cruze diesel in North America respond. 

Has anyone in North America driving a Cruze diesel ever seen the the message to keep driving? Without being followed immediately with a check engine light with the message engine power reduced? 

I know I have never seen this message.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

never seen the message in 3yrs

but ive also never had a problem.

i also reject the notion that the message (if displayed properly and not instantly changing to dpf full/limp mode which seems to be the issue) wouldnt be seen by the average driver

i get msgs all the time, whether it be ice warnings, def low, change oil, etc...theyre completely noticeable.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

2014 CTD with 28K miles...my CTD has been problem free mechanically ....only messages I've seen is "the water in fuel" and " turn signal still on " messages. I've hardly even noticed when a regen is going on...but I have had the engine fan running in my driveway after parking at least four times now...but no problems..

The only issue I've had with my CTD is with the Bluetooth software not shutting off some sort of module if you shut off the car while talking on the phone and do so would drain the battery dead after the car was parked for a week or so...GM does not have a fix for this software flaw I was told..the owners manual doesn't tell you this but the solution is to hang up from your phone call before you shut off the car...or transfer the call from Bluetooth back to the phone...since following the rules I have had no more dead battery issues...but IMO GM should fix this minor software issue...but overall I have had no problems with my CTD and this is the best car I've ever owned...really enjoy this car.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

2014Oilburner said:


> The only issue I've had with my CTD is with the Bluetooth software not shutting off some sort of module if you shut off the car while talking on the phone and do so would drain the battery dead after the car was parked for a week or so...GM does not have a fix for this software flaw I was told..the owners manual doesn't tell you this but the solution is to hang up from your phone call before you shut off the car...or transfer the call from Bluetooth back to the phone...since following the rules I have had no more dead battery issues...but IMO GM should fix this minor software issue...but overall I have had no problems with my CTD and this is the best car I've ever owned...really enjoy this car.


every drive i listen to media via bt from my phone.

i have gotten into and out of the car while still talking on the phone, the bt picked up while in car, and dropped back to ph seamlessly when exiting.

so dunno whats wrong with your car that it wont shut off.

:/


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

boraz said:


> every drive i listen to media via bt from my phone.
> 
> i have gotten into and out of the car while still talking on the phone, the bt picked up while in car, and dropped back to ph seamlessly when exiting.
> 
> ...


It's a communication module in the auto system that includes the On Star system...so I was told by the dealer after he found the TSB on the issue...next time you are you using the Bluetooth and while it's still on and connected.... shut off the car...then when it get dark outside check to see it the lights on the On Star mirror are on...it's when the On Star mirror lights are still on while the car is parked that there is a drain on the battery that will kill the battery if the car is parked for 6 or 7 days with that communication module that is still on....and you can't disconnect the On Star system because everything is tied together in the auto system...it's a software flaw with the auto system that GM hasn't addressed.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

yeah, forgot aboot the 7 day thing


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cursed said:


> Ok here's an easy way to solve this. Please only owners of Cruze diesel in North America respond.
> 
> Has anyone in North America driving a Cruze diesel ever seen the the message to keep driving? Without being followed immediately with a check engine light with the message engine power reduced?
> 
> I know I have never seen this message.


Yes and yes. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv9iJ-dHiGc

I don't show it on the video, but very shortly after the "Diesel Partic Filter Full" message, it goes into reduced power mode.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So, has anybody gone to the NHTSA website and filed a complaint?


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Sorry so diesel what your saying is that the message came on to continue driving then shortly after car went into limp in mode power reduced with check engine light? So there was no way to avoid a manual regen and a visit to the dealer? If this was the case that's exactly what we are all saying the system is flawed. Still working on getting that TSB it's thanksgiving weekend right now in Canada so a little busy I'll keep you posted.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cruz15 said:


> Diesel Particulate Filter
> The engine is equipped with a
> Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) that,
> by design, will filter or trap
> ...





boraz said:


> never seen the message in 3yrs
> 
> but ive also never had a problem.
> 
> ...


My 2012 ECO owners manual says there is an "ice warning" I have yet to see this warning in this car even though my Pontiac Montana would throw it anytime the temperature dropped below 37F. I can see that the DPF full warning should come up but due to a programming error it is NOT being displayed. This is a flaw in the software, nothing more, nothing less. GM needs to correct this and pay for these manual regens until the flaw is corrected.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cursed said:


> Sorry so diesel what your saying is that the message came on to continue driving then shortly after car went into limp in mode power reduced with check engine light? So there was no way to avoid a manual regen and a visit to the dealer? If this was the case that's exactly what we are all saying the system is flawed. Still working on getting that TSB it's thanksgiving weekend right now in Canada so a little busy I'll keep you posted.


Yes. Warnings both came up quickly and no chance to drive. I believe that's what's happened to everybody that has needed a manual regen. It happened both times the same way to me. (Sorry, I was probably a little bit confusing because I misread your original question)


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

I work for one of the biggest telecommunication companies. Every time you call in about a problem and they dispatch a technician, you'll get the standard "it's your fault, you will be charged" message. 9/10 times it doesn't apply.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

diesel said:


> So, has anybody gone to the NHTSA website and filed a complaint?


I did this with my 2012 VW Jetta TDI over its crappy HPFP. There were many who did same. NHTSA did investigate. Found it was a real problem and the VW's excuse of failure due to misfuel was overstated by VW with fuel testing by a factor of 10, basically the misfuel was not the problem, the pump was just a horrible design. It was smoking gun, similar attitude that VW displayed for years trying to cover up the emissions cheat. Conclusion for NHTSA: did nothing... Because until they could see a car suddenly died and caused a crash.. not going to take action.. so seems that the standard is someone has to be seriously injured or die before they are compelled to act. Not very reassuring.. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## maypearl (Oct 4, 2016)

Cursed said:


> Ok here's an easy way to solve this. Please only owners of Cruze diesel in North America respond.
> 
> Has anyone in North America driving a Cruze diesel ever seen the the message to keep driving? Without being followed immediately with a check engine light with the message engine power reduced?
> 
> I know I have never seen this message.


I never saw a message and find it hard to believe I missed one.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

maypearl said:


> I never saw a message and find it hard to believe I missed one.


The "keep driving" message isn't up there for very long before it changes to the "reduced power" message


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MRO1791 said:


> I did this with my 2012 VW Jetta TDI over its crappy HPFP. There were many who did same. NHTSA did investigate. Found it was a real problem and the VW's excuse of failure due to misfuel was overstated by VW with fuel testing by a factor of 10, basically the misfuel was not the problem, the pump was just a horrible design. It was smoking gun, similar attitude that VW displayed for years trying to cover up the emissions cheat. Conclusion for NHTSA: did nothing... Because until they could see a car suddenly died and caused a crash.. not going to take action.. so seems that the standard is someone has to be seriously injured or die before they are compelled to act. Not very reassuring..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


One complaint won't really get their attention. But if multiple people start complaining about the same issue the NHTSA will actually investigate themselves vs. asking the manufacturer to respond to the complaint.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

obermd said:


> One complaint won't really get their attention. But if multiple people start complaining about the same issue the NHTSA will actually investigate themselves vs. asking the manufacturer to respond to the complaint.


Sure, the VW HPFP has hundreds of complaints... They did investigate... Decided to basically do nothing because no one had been in a serious accident because of it. If you have the time, the report is a good read. It was clear that the design was bad, but they basically said "not our problem" because no serious accidents. I'm not exaggerating.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok everybody I'm now sitting at the dealer for my 3rd manual regen in less than 1 year and only 5000klm later than the last time it was in. Of course it happened the same way as always on first start up check engine light telling me DPF full followed by reduced engine power. I believe this time it was caused cause my wife drove the car up the street to drop the kids off at school then cam back home. Here's where this gets even better the last dealer I used was Roy Foss Woodbridge who tried to make me pay for the regen to the tune of $400.00 which I was told about at pick up which I argued and got it done under warranty. These pricks only took the soot level down to 28ppm hence why the problem is back so quickly. These pricks were going to charge me $400.00 and didn't even do a complete regen to bring it to 0ppm and were charging full pop. I'm going to write a letter to GM advising to address this whole regen thing and putting a system in place to notify the driver when it's being performed. I encourage all of you to do the same. A question for diesel. Does your scanguage II show soot levels as well? I'm so fed up with this and my wife is completely discouraged from driving this vehicle.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cursed said:


> Ok everybody I'm now sitting at the dealer for my 3rd manual regen in less than 1 year and only 5000klm later than the last time it was in. Of course it happened the same way as always on first start up check engine light telling me DPF full followed by reduced engine power. I believe this time it was caused cause my wife drove the car up the street to drop the kids off at school then cam back home. Here's where this gets even better the last dealer I used was Roy Foss Woodbridge who tried to make me pay for the regen to the tune of $400.00 which I was told about at pick up which I argued and got it done under warranty. These pricks only took the soot level down to 28ppm hence why the problem is back so quickly. These pricks were going to charge me $400.00 and didn't even do a complete regen to bring it to 0ppm and were charging full pop. I'm going to write a letter to GM advising to address this whole regen thing and putting a system in place to notify the driver when it's being performed. I encourage all of you to do the same. A question for diesel. Does your scanguage II show soot levels as well? I'm so fed up with this and my wife is completely discouraged from driving this vehicle.


For the benefit of those who may not know, Roy Foss (with locations in Thornhill and Woodbridge) is the largest volume Cadillac and Buick dealership in Canada. 

So this is not some small time dealership.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok everyone here we go again the dealer telling me that again I didn't follow the vehicles advice to continue driving the vehicle even though that message was never displayed I'm going to attach the TSB they gave me where GM backs there BS claim that this happens and to bill the customer and not to submit claim under warranty. I'm ready to drive this car through their showroom. Never will I buy a GM again.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks for showing us the TSB.

Per 7.1, a chime should sound. The way I read it, the chime sounds AFTER the MIL is set. Am I reading this right? Did any of you hear a chime before the MIL was set?

I don't know about your folks, but I don't stare at the DIC as I'm driving. If any message came up for a few minutes, I could easily miss that. But I'm not deaf, so I'm quite sure I'd hear a chime.

So, if the chime comes only after it's too late, that's just bad design.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

For all 3 of my events the sequence was as follows. 
Chime - DPF full
Chime - keep driving
Chime - check engine light illuminates
Chime - Engine power reduced 

These all happen within 5 seconds of starting the car and all happen before I even get the car out of park. It was so fast to go through all of these that I couldn't get my cell phone out and into video mode to record the event. The only good thing was the dealer Addison covered it for me but also advised it only takes 30 min or so to do a regen so why the $400 price tag??


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

IF the Regen needs to occur at speeds higher then 50kmph why does it start at 30 - 35 kmph?
The whole system is Gimped!!!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> The "keep driving" message isn't up there for very long before it changes to the "reduced power" message


really good system, sort of like the pilot gets a message to pull up just before he crashes in to the mountain.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Further more I was advised by the dealer. 

-The vehicle is not supposed to idle for long periods. 

-The vehicle can not be taken for short trips. 

-Weekly go for long highway drives and manually downshift the vehicle 1 gear for that drive. 

I'm not sure about any of you but I don't recall seeing any of these stipulations in the owners manual nor was any of this told to me when purchasing the vehicle. 

If a car is not supposed to idle then why the **** is there a factory remote starter that does that exact thing. 
Am I supposed to go for a 1 hour drive if I have to drop my kids off at school or to go to the grocery store? 
The car travels 100klm one way to work apparently that's not a long enough drive nor could they define to me what is a long drive? If 100klm isn't long I just can't phantom what there definition is. 

The only thing I've read about the DPF system is that it's a maintenance free system that operates automatically during the vehicles normal operation. 
I should of bought a VW diesel at least at this point of ownership they would have been buying it back from me.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Cursed said:


> For all 3 of my events the sequence was as follows.
> Chime - DPF full
> Chime - keep driving
> Chime - check engine light illuminates
> ...


It may not be possible, but most if not all of us have a smart phone with video capabilities if we could video this happening and show dealer and send video to GM and show them what's happening, perhaps the response might be different?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Cursed said:


> Further more I was advised by the dealer.
> 
> -The vehicle is not supposed to idle for long periods.
> 
> ...


separate note about vw diesel, I have a client and friend that owns a 2011 Jetta sports wagon, has 62k miles on it, they offered to fix it and give him a check for $5600, or buy it back between now and September 2018 for $20,500 and can continue to drive 12,500 miles per year. He paid $25,000 for the car as I recall. I am like wow that's a no brainer drive till 2018 and take the full buy back.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cursed said:


> A question for diesel. Does your scanguage II show soot levels as well? I'm so fed up with this and my wife is completely discouraged from driving this vehicle.


Yes, the scangauge does show the soot levels. It's under STM. I was able to see it immediately go from 22 to 35 when I needed my last manual regen, before I figured out how to prevent that. 



Cursed said:


> Further more I was advised by the dealer.
> 
> -The vehicle is not supposed to idle for long periods.
> 
> ...


OMG!! Your dealer needs to be smacked in the face! That's the most ignorant &^#& I've ever heard! One time, in the middle of winter on long island, I started the car and immediately got stuck in traffic, like not moving traffic. I idled for over 2 hours without ever reaching operating temp and never had an issue. The car has also spent a lot of time in bumper to bumper traffic, and days on end with nothing but short trips. Weekly highway drives will do NOTHING. The car regens when it wants to regen. The only time a manual regen happens in in the pre-regen. I will repost my note on that for those who haven't seen it. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks diesel and everyone for there replys. I'm tempted to now buy the scanguage and purposely recreate the events to trigger the fault all while recording the event to prove to GM that this is a real issue but the truth of the matter is they don't care. This is a common problem that everyone has complained about not only here but all over the internet. They are reading the forums so they are aware and they have the ability to recreate the problem themselves but they don't want to take responsibility for f&@king up.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Cursed said:


> Thanks diesel and everyone for there replys. I'm tempted to now buy the scanguage and purposely recreate the events to trigger the fault all while recording the event to prove to GM that this is a real issue but the truth of the matter is they don't care. This is a common problem that everyone has complained about not only here but all over the internet. They are reading the forums so they are aware and they have the ability to recreate the problem themselves but they don't want to take responsibility for f&@king up.


agree, at only 17,000 units their not going to invest the time to sort things out.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It's probably one of the untested scenarios that only popped up when these cars got into the end users' hands. That being said, I would expect them to have found a patch for the 2017+ diesels. Time will tell, though.


----------



## maypearl (Oct 4, 2016)

Well lookie lookie what I got in the mail. I'm not so crazy after all huh General Motors?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

maypearl said:


> Well lookie lookie what I got in the mail. I'm not so crazy after all huh General Motors?
> 
> View attachment 210434


That should have come with a form that you can send in to get a full reimbursement.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cursed said:


> Further more I was advised by the dealer.
> 
> -The vehicle is not supposed to idle for long periods.
> 
> ...



how long does the car idle for when using the remote start? 

exactly.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

boraz said:


> how long does the car idle for when using the remote start?
> 
> exactly.


It shuts off automatically in 10 minutes.


----------

